# Please Tell Me These Are Baby Snails



## stacey (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi all,

I thought my snail was laying eggs or having live birth - not sure which - so I proudly took a picture of it and put it on Facebook where I have 300+ friends. After doing some research I am no longer certain they are babies but instead might be excrement. Please tell me what this is in the photo because I hate to think I might have just embarrassed myself.

Thanks,

-Stacey


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm not sure but if I had to guess, I would say babies or eggs. It doesn't look like poop to me.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

By images online,they dont look like eggs.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It doesn't look like eggs, but it doesn't look like snail poop either........snail poop kinda' looks like fish poop.... but more broken up...... maybe it's poop, but I'm not sure....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What fish do you have in the tank? Those look very similar to eggs my Cherry Barbs put out.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

It's poo.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

i believe its poo. however id just say the eggs didnt hatch so no embarrassing comments LOL


----------

